# An Aussie joke



## Warrigal (Nov 17, 2013)

This joke is perfectly PC
There's this 12-year-old lad from a migrant family sitting in an Australian classroom while the teacher talks about IQ levels.  The boy raises his hand.  "Sir, sir, I understand about IQ levels, but what does it mean to people?  If I have an IQ of 140, what will it mean for me?"

 "Well, lad, that's in the top 2% of brain power.  You'd probably go on to University, have the choice which profession you'd opt for; doctor, lawyer, academic - all those fields would be open to you."

 "I see. And if I had an IQ of120?"

 "Maybe University.  It's around this level that the good, solid middle-level managers and executives come."

 "And an IQ of 100?"

"They're usually tradespeople, artisans, shopkeepers; productive members of society - and don't forget, the majority of people are around this level."

 "And with an IQ of 80?"

The teacher exploded; "Why, boy, you'd be a moron a cretin.   Doubt if you'd be able to tie your own shoe-laces!"

A look of illumination comes over the boy's face.  "I see!", he said.  "So that's why so many Australians wear thongs..........."​It's PC because I am an Aussie. 
If you can take 'em, you're alloewed to tell 'em.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

... and is that why schoolteachers are so often the butt of jokes?  :stirthepot:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, start your own thread of school teacher jokes.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 18, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Hey, start your own thread of school teacher jokes.



Please don't.  We former members of that profession have too much ammunition.  I doubt the server on which SeniorForums.Com resides could cope?


----------

